# l'âge du capitaine



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
STL
Gognol

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


 *Il n'y a pas d'age pour faire le con mais ça, on le savait déjà !!*   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2002)




----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

(Private)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

Le Doyen : 68 ans


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*Il n'y a pas d'age pour faire le con mais ça, on le savait déjà !!*[/quote]

Et certains sont nerveux à n'importe quel âge...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

40 en décembre.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
STL
Gognol

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

*Petit rappel utile...* 

  <font color="green"> 1 - pour s'inscrire dans la liste, il fair être enregistré sur les forums de macgé
2 - Pour être sur la liste, il suffit de citer la dernière liste postée dans le sujet et d'y rajouter son pseudo </font color>



 _valà... c'est pas plus compliqué !!_   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
STL
Gognol

30 - 40 ans
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock 
Little rock 

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany

*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
STL
Gognol

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

* C'était pas la peine de t'inscrire, little rock, je venais de le faire...!! *  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


 _Quand tu cites, pour garder la citation propre comme un post-neuf, tu supprimes juste les balises "quote""b" au début de la citation et "/b""/quote" à la fin de la citation... Tu verras, on s'y fait vite !! _  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2002)

10 - 20 ans 
Gjouvenat
kisco
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
Simoune 
Kamkil 

20 - 30 ans 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
zarathoustra 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Jean-iMarc 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 

30 - 40 ans 
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 

40 - 50 ans 
jfr 
Franck Aguila 

50 - 60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky 

+ 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany 

PS : j'ai modifier pour kisco... il a pas encore l'age de la voiture /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
Kisco
STL
Gognol
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
jfr
Franck Aguila
TheBigLebowsk
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

*C'est plus joli avec les tranches d'ages en gras ...*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

*On fait la forte tête, hum, "petit gravillon"... !! **  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
gjouvenat
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

*Si c'est plus joli... mais c'est pas bien d'enlever mon nom de la liste.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif *  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
  [/b]


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

*Le Number One sera toujour LE number one !!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
  [/b]


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Le Number One sera toujour LE number one !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*  [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Ouppppppssss.... sorry


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2002)

dit , mon petit TANPLOUNET ! , que faut il faire pour revenir dans la tranche 30/40, d'un seul coup je me sent mal dans mon creneau,t'avions pas idée de deterrer cette abomination,quelques uns n"étaient pas au courant de mes carats,et me parlions encore,a cause de toi, sang est fini.tétion pour tant un ami,m'enfin,je crois pas que c'était par méchancheté,grosse caresse sur ton bedon mon toutou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

toutes fautes d"ecriture,de conjugaison,de ponctuation,d'homonymie sont voulues et donc amnistiées d'office

grincheux de service s"abstenir :
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (12 Octobre 2002)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


C'est dingue cà : il y a un mec qui s'appelle "iburger" ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *


C'est dingue cà : il y a un mec qui s'appelle "iburger" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Arff! tu ne savais pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2003)

Comme je souhaiterais éliminer les 2 diplodocus qui se trouvent au-dessus de moi (façon de parler bien entendu - je voulais dire "en terme d'âge" !), je préconique que l'on fixe un âge maximum pour pouvoir participer à ce forum.
Je propose donc :
âge maximum = 56 ans et on rajoute un an à cette limite à chaque fin d'année.
De cette façon on est peinards et on reste entre jeunes.....Arrrfffff


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

En tous cas, TheBig, je te rejoins dans ta catégorie en fin d'année : on ne te laissera pas te pavaner tout seul dans ton olympe.

(Remarque, je vois bien la page de pub de TheBig en vieux Zeus cacochyme perché sur les nuages, avec son éclair en carton déchiré et une cannette de bière dans une main ; et de l'autre, tentant de foutre des coups de décapsuleur aux B52 qui passent. "Allez-vous cesser, nom de Zeus, on ne s'entend plus roter !" )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En tous cas, TheBig, je te rejoins dans ta catégorie en fin d'année
* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est avec joie et dignité (ça dépendra si c'est le matin ou le soir) que je te recevrai sur le parvis de ma catégorie en fin d'année...
J'aurais revêtu pour l'occasion ma plus belle bure (j'ai dit bure et pas burne !!!) et j'aurai à portée de main (ou de décapsuleur, comme tu veux...) un bac de ce divin breuvage qu'on appelle chez nous la Trappiste 12° de West-Vleteren...et le fromage d'abbaye qui va si bien avec.....


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
 bebert  

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est avec joie et dignité (ça dépendra si c'est le matin ou le soir) que je te recevrai sur le parvis de ma catégorie en fin d'année...
J'aurais revêtu pour l'occasion ma plus belle bure (j'ai dit bure et pas burne !!!) et j'aurai à portée de main (ou de décapsuleur, comme tu veux...) un bac de ce divin breuvage qu'on appelle chez nous la Trappiste 12° de West-Vleteren...et le fromage d'abbaye qui va si bien avec..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai gouté à un brevage de ce type pas plus tard que samedi dernier. On offrait un pack de deux bouteilles et un vert à nos clients contre l'achat d'un assortiment de vis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Il va sans dire que j'en ai "emprunté" quelques échantillons pour mon usage personnel.


----------



## Yip (5 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip  

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut 

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2003)

Ouiinnnn ! Je suis toujours seul dans ma catégorie !!!!


----------



## bonpat (5 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad  

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat 

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany   [/b] 

il serait mieux de faire des catégories
*10 - 19 ans*
*20 - 29 ans*
*30 - 39 ans*
*40 - 49 ans*
*50 - 59 ans*
*60 ans et +*

Finn tu t'en occupes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *

il serait mieux de faire des catégories
10 - 19 ans
20 - 29 ans
30 - 39 ans
40 - 49 ans
50 - 59 ans
60 ans et +

* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as qu'a le faire tout seul si ca te derrange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad est trop petit pour repondre tout seul


----------



## bonpat (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'as qu'a le faire tout seul si ca te derrange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad est trop petit pour repondre tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
t'es drôle. non sans déconner, je te trouve vraiment drôle.


----------



## iMax (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

30 - 40 ans
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
 bebert  

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany   * 

[/QUOTE]

Hé, y'a moi aussi dans les 10-20 ans


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Hé, y'a moi aussi dans les 10-20 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'exites pas y'a qu'a faire comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax 

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
  Abba-Zaba 

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany    

-----------------





 Allez, zou !


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
 Krystof 

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
 Krystof 

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
 Krystof 

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip
 Krystof 

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky





*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany
 Krystof 

-----------------





 Allez, zou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Ah bah en voilà un qui est passé par tous les âges (un peu comme le whisky !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A part peut-être.....la tranche 50/60 ans.....Pourquoi donc ?


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah bah en voilà un qui est passé par tous les âges (un peu comme le whisky !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A part peut-être.....la tranche 50/60 ans.....Pourquoi donc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que Thebig en a l'exclusivité (voir quelques posts plus haut)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Post - 3.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que Thebig en a l'exclusivité (voir quelques posts plus haut)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Post - 3.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas faire une fête pour tes 2 000 ?


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vas faire une fête pour tes 2 000 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le but de mon prochain sujet, à venir dans post - 1


----------



## Sebang (9 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
Krystof

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Krystof
 Sebang 

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Krystof

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip
Krystof

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany
Krystof


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2003)

Je suis pas dans les 20-30 ans moi?


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

A toi de voir...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * A toi de voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, je le dis solennellement: je le suis dans les 20-30 ans.


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

Et tu ne sais plus "citer" un message ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## aricosec (9 Avril 2003)

je demande des eclaircissements a TANPLAN ,administrateur de cette page,KRYSTOF est t'il ou n'est t'il pas dans les soixantenaires,comme nous sommes a la cave dans la publication,ça pourrais etre son tour d'ouvrir les boutanches,mon bras commence a faiblir.


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

Comme il avait mis son nom dans chaque tranche d'âges, j'ai tout enlevé. mais si tu as besoin d'un tire-bouchon neuf, je suis là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Je crois que Thebig en a l'exclusivité (voir quelques posts plus haut)
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Absolument !!! et je désire la garder !!!
En conséquence, je demande à ceux qui sont actuellement dans la tranche des 40 - 50 ans et qui vont "naturellement" venir empiéter dans mon territoire dans un avenir +/- proche, soit d'arrêter de vieillir comme des vieux cons, soit de démissionner du forum le jour du passage fatidique...
Je sais que c'est plutôt encombré et exigü au-dessus, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour venir me pomper de l'espace et piétiner mes marguerites si soigneusement lombricompostées....
Au besoin, qu'ils passent directement dans la tranche des + de 60 qui va rapidement se transformer en immense désert au train où nos charmants "dinosaures" se déciment réciproquement à coups d'apéros et de beuveries cardiaquement dangereuses.....


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

Le Lebowsky rose, c'est pire qu'une cadillac !! Impossible de le décoller de la pompe...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le Lebowsky rose, c'est pire qu'une cadillac !!
* 

[/QUOTE]
...la comparaison est flatteuse...merci Tanplan !!!


----------



## Chrislm (9 Avril 2003)

10 - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco

20 - 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas

30 - 40 ans
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert  
Chrislm  

40 - 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G

50 - 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany

_ dans la mesure du possible, essayer de citer la dernière liste postée pour ne pas oublier de noms... merci _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

Ouf ! Toujours tout seul et peinard !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Ouf ! Toujours tout seul et peinard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu gardes toutes tes chances pour l'élection de miss capitaine...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu gardes toutes tes chances pour l'élection de miss capitaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...Le titre de Miss Tinguette m'irait bien aussi...!!!


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Le titre de Miss Tinguette m'irait bien aussi...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tant que ce n'est pas miss Hingh in action... Arfff


----------



## aricosec (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Le titre de Miss Tinguette m'irait bien aussi...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ouf j'ai eu un doute,j'avais compris miss tringlette ARFF  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

signé le dinosaure  vengeur !


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Le titre de Miss Tinguette m'irait bien aussi...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ou miss au pot ami !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
ouf j'ai eu un doute,j'avais compris miss tringlette ARFF  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
* 

[/QUOTE]
...désolé Rico, mais à partir de maintenant, je ne répondrais plus qu'à des gars de ma tranche...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ou miss au pot ami !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...Miss Issipy...pendant qu'on y est !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

Pas loin de Nice, on a Miss Tral.


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

*10 - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
 Krystof  

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany 


 Ca ira cette fois-ci monsieur 'tanplan, ou tu vas encore jouer les modérateurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

Et toujours peinard !!!!
En parlant de tranche, je suis en train de m'en payer une bonne....


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *


 Ca ira cette fois-ci monsieur 'tanplan, ou tu vas encore jouer les modérateurs.  









* 

[/QUOTE]

_paraitrait qu'ils en cherchent en ce moment, des p'tits hommes verts... Mais chuuuuuut..._


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

paraitrait qu'ils en cherchent en ce moment, des p'tits hommes verts... Mais chuuuuuut...






* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as mis ton costard pour l'occasion


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

Je ne me vois pas du tout jouer les père-fouettards...


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Ouf ! Toujours tout seul et peinard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Savoure ton bonheur, il n'aura qu'un temps : avant la fin de l'année, je te rejoins


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Savoure ton bonheur, il n'aura qu'un temps : avant la fin de l'année, je te rejoins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avant la faim de l'année, thebig change également de catégorie.


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

The muppets shows is back !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Savoure ton bonheur, il n'aura qu'un temps : avant la fin de l'année, je te rejoins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Comme je te l'ai déjà dit, ce sera avec le plus grand plaisir, Luc !!! On ne sera pas trop de deux pour empêcher "les djeunes" de descendre et les "dinos" de monter...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Avant la faim de l'année, thebig change également de catégorie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...et non Krystof !!! Encore 4 bonnes années pour entrer dans les sixties... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...normalement...


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...et non Krystof !!! Encore 4 bonnes années pour entrer dans les sixties... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...normalement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
4 ans à vous supporter, ça promet !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
4 ans à vous supporter, ça promet !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...c'est un pluriel ou tu me vouvoies maintenant Tanplan !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...c'est un pluriel ou tu me vouvoies maintenant Tanplan !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Un pluriel, à moins que Luc G et(ou) toi soyez anthropophages, ce qui expliquerait aussi pourquoi personne ne vient te tenir compagnie !! On connait tes penchants et ton appétit pour la bonne chair...


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...c'est un pluriel ou tu me vouvoies maintenant Tanplan !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons qu'à partir d'un certain âge, on ne sait plus comment s'adresser aux gens. Le vouvoiement, le mégaphone...


----------



## Ruban (12 Avril 2003)

Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 - 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 - 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
 Krystof  
Ruban

*40 - 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 - 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany 


  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (13 Avril 2003)

Au secours, je suis pris en sandwich entre Barbarella et Ruban. I need your help.


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

T'as plus de rustines ?


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2003)

Si, mais j'ai oublié la pompe.


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Au secours, je suis pris en sandwich entre Barbarella et Ruban. I need your help.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te conseille le GEL TERPAN...et tu verras la vie en rose...


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2003)

Qui es-tu, toi, nouveau membre, pour oser me donner des conseils.


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Je m'excuse oh vieux membre (mou) c'était juste pour rendre service, je sais d'expérience qu'au début ça fait mal...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Je m'excuse oh vieux membre (mou)...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...ces djeunes ! plus aucun respect pour nos membres respectables.....


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

On voit que tu connais pas Krystof, Il n'a rien de respectable, c'est une véritable machine à tuer...


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...ces djeunes ! plus aucun respect pour nos membres respectables..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A qui le dis-tu ! Merci de ta compassion thebig. On se sent vraiment moins seul avec toi. On va tous les éclater ses petits jeunes.


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * On voit que tu connais pas Krystof, Il n'a rien de respectable, c'est une véritable machine à tuer...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison. Sonnyboy n'est plus là pour en témoigner.


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Et oui, un jour le pauvre Sonny a tourné le dos à l'ignoble Krystof, bim bam boum...c'est était fait de sa virginité...


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Et oui, un jour le pauvre Sonny a tourné le dos à l'ignoble Krystof, bim bam boum...c'est était fait de sa virginité...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux goûter


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Pas un peu fou non ???


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...ces djeunes ! plus aucun respect pour nos membres rétractables..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Rhooooooooooooooo !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

*- 20 ans* 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany 


  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2003)

les uns et les autres.
.

[/b] 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec......................._TOUJOURS LA  _ hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dany 


  [/b]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * les uns et les autres.
50 / 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky
+ 60 ans
aricosec.......................TOUJOURS LA   hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dany 
*     [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
J'espère que tu me tiendras une bonne place au chaud dans ta tranche...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Marre d'être tout seul !!!


----------



## Ilitch (5 Mai 2003)

Et moi je sens le gaz ??


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

*10 / 20 ans* 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
 Blob  je repasserai dans une dizaine d'années pour faire la mise a jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec.......................
Dany


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> 
*10 / 20 ans* 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
 Blob  je repasserai dans une dizaine d'années pour faire la mise a jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec.......................
Dany


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

*10 / 20 ans* 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec.......................
Dany


----------



## Fulvio (6 Mai 2003)

*10 / 20 ans* 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec.......................
Dany


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Mai 2003)

Je m'interroge mon capitaine, vu que j'ai pile 30 ans, je suis dans quelle catégorie, 20/30 ou 30/40 ?


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

*10 / 20 ans* 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom 

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec.......................
Dany


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Je m'interroge mon capitaine, vu que j'ai pile 30 ans, je suis dans quelle catégorie, 20/30 ou 30/40 ?




* 

[/QUOTE]
attend demain et tu t'inscris dans les 30/40


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Je m'interroge mon capitaine, vu que j'ai pile 30 ans, je suis dans quelle catégorie, 20/30 ou 30/40 ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Et bon anniv en passant...


----------



## Ilitch (6 Mai 2003)

10 / 20 ans 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

20 / 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Jean-iMarc
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy

30 / 40 ans
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood

40 / 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

50 / 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky

+ 60 ans
aricosec.......................
Dany


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et bon anniv en passant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, mais c'est déjà passé, c'est juste pour mettre à jour.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Mai 2003)

* 10 / 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc


* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec.......................
Dany


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

on m'a viré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tant pis


----------



## Ilitch (6 Mai 2003)

Je sais ce que c'est !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * on m'a viré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tant pis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...pour sûr, c'est un coup de Mackie ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(probablement ce qu'il voulait dire dans le truc où on n'avait rien compris...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...pour sûr, c'est un coup de Mackie ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(probablement ce qu'il voulait dire dans le truc où on n'avait rien compris...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est certain

MACKIE, VUE DE SUITE DANS STP!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
MACKIE, VUE DE SUITE DANS STP!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...multilingue à ce que je vois, Tomtom !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

Merci 'tanplan, j'avais un peu la flème sur ce coup là


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

De rien... Je passais, j'ai vu de la lumière, et hop !!


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...multilingue à ce que je vois, Tomtom !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie = Salvatore (Nom de la Rose) ?


----------



## Oizo (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany


----------



## aricosec (6 Mai 2003)

[/b]
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky.............toujours tout seul mais s'ennuie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany
   [/b]


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *  - 20 ans 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

 20 / 30 ans 
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo

 30 / 40 ans 
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
Macelene

 40 / 50 ans 
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

 50 / 60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky

 + 60 ans 
aricosec
Dany
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

L'air de rien c'est du boulot l'entretien de ce tread


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Et toujours seul......


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

tu métonnes !! faut passer donner un coup d'éponge et balayer derrière presque chaque post...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany

Prerima fait sa timide alors je l'inscris !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Prerima fait sa timide alors je l'inscris !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Gnalut 'inn, gnougnou 'erima! Cha gnaze? Les gnexams cha 'oule?


----------



## camisol (6 Mai 2003)

je m'immisce, mais si ma mémoire est bonne, y'a eu un peu de baston, dans ce thread, à ses débuts ?
Me semble même me rappeler qu'il était fermé... Une impression ?
Me semble l'avoir mis dans les cartons y'a de ça quelque mois, et je l'ai pas vu ressurgir....
'Tanplan, racontes-moi encore l'histoire de ce post, stp...


_Comment sait-on qu'une bibliothèque est classée "bibliothèque de paléontologie" ? Facile, une bibliothèque de paléontologie est une bibliothèque dont le directeur est archiviste-paléontologue..._


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Gnalut 'inn, gnougnou 'erima! Cha gnaze? Les gnexams cha 'oule?



* 

[/QUOTE]














 ça a l'air douloureux


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 














 ça a l'air douleureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Gnarffff!! Gnaille!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

si votre idée est belle et bien celle que je pense que vous pensez être telle qu'elle devrait l'être en réalité, alors je pense que vous pensez la chose comme je la pense actuellement.

- 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
babelweb

 20 / 30 ans 
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima

 30 / 40 ans 
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

 40 / 50 ans 
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

 50 / 60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky

 + 60 ans 
aricosec
Dany


----------



## prerima (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Prerima fait sa timide alors je l'inscris !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je ne fais pas ma timide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est juste que *moi*  je bosse, je ne passe pas mon temps à flooder pendant les révisions !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Gnalut 'inn, gnougnou 'erima! Cha gnaze? Les gnexams cha 'oule?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui merci bien les examens se passent bien (enfin à peu près  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Oui merci bien les examens se passent bien (enfin à peu près  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Gnourage a gnout les 'eux


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
babelweb

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * je m'immisce, mais si ma mémoire est bonne, y'a eu un peu de baston, dans ce thread, à ses débuts ?
Me semble même me rappeler qu'il était fermé... Une impression ?
Me semble l'avoir mis dans les cartons y'a de ça quelque mois, et je l'ai pas vu ressurgir....
'Tanplan, racontes-moi encore l'histoire de ce post, stp...
* 

[/QUOTE]


La béta étant trop buguée, elle a été remplacée par cette dernière, et pour l'instant, ça a l'air de fonctionner sans trop de problème...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

Faut tenir tes fiches à jour et faire quelques updates de temps en temps...!!


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans *
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
babelweb

* 20 / 30 ans *
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan

* 30 / 40 ans *
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

* 40 / 50 ans *
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

* 50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky

* + 60 ans *
aricosec
Dany 






et thebig est tjs tout seul...


----------



## camisol (6 Mai 2003)

ohla; oh! archiviste bénévole, môssieur !

(j'ai retrouvé l'original... L'était en forme, le picard.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * ohla; oh! archiviste bénévole, môssieur !

(j'ai retrouvé l'original... L'était en forme, le picard.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  * 

[/QUOTE]

En forme ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L'avait les pieds pris encore une fois dans la vase oui...
mouahahahahahaha


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

En forme ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







L'avait les pieds pris encore une fois dans la vase oui...
mouahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]
D'ailleurs, depuis, plus de BUG


----------



## aricosec (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * tu métonnes !! faut passer donner un coup d'éponge et balayer derrière presque chaque post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

heureusement qu'ont est la pour le salir,ça le fait vivre,chien de B D


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2003)

- 20 ans 
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
babelweb

20 / 30 ans 
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan

30 / 40 ans 
Amok
Api
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert 
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny 
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

40 / 50 ans 
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Yip

50 / 60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky
*Vieux Raleur* 

+ 60 ans 
aricosec
Dany 






 me suis dévoué pour thebig, je ne voudrais pas qu'il déprime!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

Tidju !!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'étais bien peinard dans ma tranche et voilà qu'un "vieux râleur" vient s'y incruster !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Manquait plus que ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préviens : j'étais le premier et j'ai pris mes aises ! Ne vient pas tout déranger ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi qu'il en soit, le frigo est à droite en rentrant, juste en-dessous de l'escalier qui mène à la tranche supérieure...!!!
ps : bienvenue vieux râleur !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Quoi qu'il en soit, le frigo est à droite en rentrant, juste en-dessous de l'escalier qui mène à la tranche  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai oublié : il reste deux Leffe blondes au frais - si tu en prends une, veille à en remettre une dedans !!!
(manquerait plus qu'il me siffle mes nectars maintenant...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

...et frotte tes pieds avant d'entrer !!!!!!!!!!!
Non, ne dis rien ! Je t'ai vu !!!!!


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai oublié : il reste deux Leffe blondes au frais - si tu en prends une, veille à en remettre une dedans !!!
(manquerait plus qu'il me siffle mes nectars maintenant...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et encore c'est rien,dans la tranche prochaine,c'est au clos vougeot qu'on se torche


----------



## obiwan67 (9 Mai 2003)

- 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
babelweb

20 / 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan

30 / 40 ans
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

40 / 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

50 / 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## tomtom (9 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Kisco
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## tomtom (9 Mai 2003)

'tanplan n'a pas l'air d'être là, j'ai fait un brin de ménage


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2003)

merci bien l'ami.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Mai 2003)

On est encore loin des 9000 membres, tout de même!


----------



## maousse (12 Mai 2003)

en plus avec les clones, le compte ne s'arrange pas ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *
et thebig est tjs tout seul...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ici 6 mois, j'irai lui tenir compagnie : y a pas de raison qu'il se goberge tout seul dans sa case


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
D'ici 6 mois, j'irai lui tenir compagnie : y a pas de raison qu'il se goberge tout seul dans sa case  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
hihi !!!! Je t'attend avec impatience surtout qu'à présent j'ai un "vieux râleur" pour me tenir compagnie...on ne sera pas trop de deux pour le museler...


----------



## kisco (12 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
Simoune
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany     [/b]


j'ai changé de catégorie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
hihi !!!! Je t'attend avec impatience surtout qu'à présent j'ai un "vieux râleur" pour me tenir compagnie...on ne sera pas trop de deux pour le museler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]





Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le Vieux Raleur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'autant plus qu'il est immatriculé "Membre Junior"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 





Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le Vieux Raleur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'autant plus qu'il est immatriculé "Membre Junior" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Luuuuuuuuuuuuc ! Dépêche-toi !!!!!!! Il m'embête déjà...!!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Luuuuuuuuuuuuc ! Dépêche-toi !!!!!!! Il m'embête déjà...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

On va le transformer en vieux rameur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Dis à Kernic de lui faire les gros yeux.

PS. Je veux bien me dépêcher mais Monsieur Albert, il m'a dit : "c'est absolument pas possible, vous commencez à m'emmerder à vouloir tout relativiser ! Vous aurez beau chanter des quantiques, faudra prendre le temps comme il vient" 

Tout compte fait, je m'en vais boire un coup à sa santé, il a du bon sens, l'Albert !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> *20 / 30 ans*
Kisco

j'ai changé de catégorie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Bon anniv'! 20 ans, ça se fête! Tu passe quand au Lou?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * PS. Je veux bien me dépêcher mais Monsieur Albert, il m'a dit : "c'est absolument pas possible, vous commencez à m'emmerder à vouloir tout relativiser ! Vous aurez beau chanter des quantiques, faudra prendre le temps comme il vient" 

Tout compte fait, je m'en vais boire un coup à sa santé, il a du bon sens, l'Albert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]












 Joli!


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany     [/b]


Moi j'ai changé de pseudo...


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans*
babelweb
Deadlocker
gjouvenat
Glad
gromit
iMax
iSimon
Kamkil
Number One
toine

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Blob
bouillabaisse
Crüniac
Cux221
Cypher
Finn_Atlas
Gognol
iburger
Jean-Seb
Kisco
Lupus Yonderboy
macinside
Manon qui dit non
maousse
obi wan
Oizo
Philippe64
prerima
Sebang
STL
The Real Lucky Luke
tomtom
WebOliver
Yama
Yann-Bleiz
zarathoustra

*30 / 40 ans*
Abba-Zaba
Amok
Api
baax
barbarella
bebert
bonpat
Chrislm
Feelgood
ficelle
GlobalCut
Ilitch
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss
Krystof
Le Gritche
Little rock
macelene
macmarco
oups(y)
petit scarabée
rezba
rillettes
Ruban
Sonny
Starbus
sylko
'tanplan

*40 / 50 ans*
Franck Aguila
jfr
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany




_un petit tri par ordre alphabétique croissant, histoire d'assurer sa réputation d'obsessionnel compulsif..._


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2003)

DingDong dingdong dingdong... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany     [/b]


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2003)

traite moi de dingue, pendant que tu y es ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







espèce de clebs à casquette


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2003)

Après Pâques, c'est plus Pâques...


----------



## Xav' (16 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco
_*Xav'*_

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## chagregel (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr /> *  - 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

20 / 30 ans
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco
Xav'

30 / 40 ans
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

40 / 50 ans
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

50 / 60 ans
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

+ 60 ans
aricosec
Dany   * 

[/QUOTE]


Moi z'suis dans la catégorie 20/30... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de toutes facons, la meilleure


----------



## camisol (16 Mai 2003)

ces minots qui ont encore du lait caillé sur le menton et qui la ramène


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco
Xav'
chagregel

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * ces minots qui ont encore du lait caillé sur le menton et qui la ramène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
même pas foutu de citer un post correctement !!


----------



## chagregel (16 Mai 2003)

C'est bon le lait caillé...


----------



## obiwan67 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr />Moi z'suis dans la catégorie 20/30... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toutes facons, la meilleure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

parolé parolé parolé


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco
Xav'
chagregel
 la Zabeille 

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Merci tanplan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a du shift dans l'air !!! Hein Luc !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

Ça approche ça approche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le grand Luc G a déjà un avatar, reste plus qu'à lui trouver des pantoufles et c'est bon !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Ce soir je vais replanter un peu de verveine ... au cas où on viendrait à manquer !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

Parce qu'en plus, vous lui fournissez le gîte et le couvert ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Vous avez négocié un viager ou un truc du genre avant ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

J'imagine qu'il va y avoir un peu d'animation dans ta tranche d'ici peu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *
Vous avez négocié un viager ou un truc du genre avant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Le viager, c'est avec Rico et Dany qu'on l'a négocié en vue d'agrandir notre territoire ... encore un peu de patience et on double notre surface de tranche pour peanuts !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * J'imagine qu'il va y avoir un peu d'animation dans ta tranche d'ici peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrfffff ! Trop bon !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Juin 2003)

- 20 ans 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb 

20 / 30 ans 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
zarathoustra 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille 

30 / 40 ans 
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix

40 / 50 ans 
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

50 / 60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

+ 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Arrrfffff ! Trop bon !
> 
> 
> ...



Vous vous êtes déjà réparti les roles ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

* - 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb

*20 / 30 ans*
alèm
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
zarathoustra
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
iburger
The Real Lucky Luke
STL
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
tomtom
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco
Xav'
chagregel
la Zabeille

*30 / 40 ans*
Amok
Api
'tanplan
baax
oups(y)
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
macmarco
petit scarabée
jeanba3000
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
barbarella
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
macelene
PetIrix

*40 / 50 ans*
jfr
Franck Aguila
Luc G
Obiwan67
Yip

*50 / 60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky
Vieux Raleur

*+ 60 ans*
aricosec
Dany


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Vous vous êtes déjà réparti les roles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Personnellement, j'adore Noel Noel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais on va tirer au sort à défaut de ne plus pouvoir tirer tout court !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Personnellement, j'adore Noel Noel !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Quelques extraits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 -Si j'te disais, mon Baptiste, qu'l'année dernière, rien qu'en comptant les avant-centre, les inter, 'pis l'gardien d'but, qu'y z-appellent ça... eh ben, l'ont eu un tibia, une rotule d'cassée, 'pis une fluxion d'poitrine... T'vas pas m'dire qu'on avait ces rendements-là avec l'picon-citron !
J.Gabin

- Dand la vie, il faut tujours se fier aux apparences. Quand un homme a un bec de canard, des ailes de canard et des pattes de canards, cest un canard. Cest vrai aussi pour les petits merdeux.
P. Fresnay

- je vous préviens, Messieurs, que je suis arbitre fédéral !
- Vous êtes-t-y anglais ?
- Ben non !
- Pour moi, un arbitre qu'est pas anglais, c'est rien qu'un merdaillon en pantalon court qui joue avec un sifflet !... Allez vous rhabiller, jeune homme !
J.Gabin


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

> - Dand la vie, il faut tujours se fier aux apparences. Quand un homme a un bec de canard, des ailes de canard et des pattes de canards, cest un canard. Cest vrai aussi pour les petits merdeux.
> P. Fresnay



Celle-là, c'est une spéciale "JR Castor " !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Quelques extraits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
Quelle merveille ces dialogues !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quelle merveille ces dialogues !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Vous êtes pas mal non plus, dans votre genre, vieux raleur - luc et toi !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Si j'étais à la place des djeunes, je nous prendrais comme mascottes !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

Parc'que c'est-y d'jà pas fait ?!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Parc'que c'est-y d'jà pas fait ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai même vu hier matin sur le marché des statuettes et des ex-voto vendus sous le manteau !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Parc'que c'est-y d'jà pas fait ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
si si (impératrice !!!) de fait, mais pas dans une forme officielle !
On pourrait peut-etre créer une catégorie "mascotte" pour nous au lieu de nous mettre des trucs du genre "Major" ou "Accroc" etc... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Arrffff !


----------



## tomtom (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Parc'que c'est-y d'jà pas fait ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est où qu'il est déjà le panneau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Et meme, on pourrait peut-etre déjà avoir un thread réservé avec une grosse épingle (comme pour les privilégiés du forum) pour nos futures oraisons funèbres (avant de passer dans le thread post-mortem, bien entendu !!!)


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est où qu'il est déjà le panneau
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * J'imagine qu'il va y avoir un peu d'animation dans ta tranche d'ici peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Avant que je rejoigne les deux zigotos, faut quand même attendre encore quelques mois : disons, la chute des feuilles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement d'ailleurs, parce qu'il fait bien assez chaud pour l'heure : pas besoin de se serrer sous l'édredon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> heureusement d'ailleurs, parce qu'il fait bien assez chaud pour l'heure : pas besoin de se serrer sous l'édredon.
> 
> 
> ...


T'en fais pas, on aura chacun son lit, comme les sept nains mais on ne sera que trois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant à Blanche-Neige, on peut toujours rever !


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Ça approche ça approche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le grand Luc G a déjà un avatar, reste plus qu'à lui trouver des pantoufles et c'est bon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour te botter le cul, 'tanplan, je peux faire sans pantoufles, j'ai des godasses de randonnée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai des godasses de randonnée
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju, un scout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va rayer le parquet ! Vieux Raleur va encore raler...normal, me direz-vous !!!


----------



## tomtom (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * parce qu'il fait bien assez chaud pour l'heure : pas besoin de se serrer sous l'édredon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punaise, parcequ'en plus, y faut partager le même lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'tanplan, pousse un peu les autres, moi aussi je vais bientôt changer de "classe"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 'tanplan, pousse un peu les autres, moi aussi je vais bientôt changer de "classe"
> 
> 
> ...


t'es sur que tu vas pas regretter ?????


----------



## tomtom (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> t'es sur que tu vas pas regretter ?????
> 
> 
> ...



un p'tit peu quand même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> un p'tit peu quand même
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais, ça manque cruellement d'éléments graciles et avenants dans notre tranche ... mais le temps qu'on attende qu'elles arrivent, et on en aura déjà changé (de tranche) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Cette tranche sera notre tonneau des Danaides !!!
ps : tout le monde se lève pour Danaides etc... etc...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (19 Juin 2003)

Allez je me rajoute dans la liste

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur   &lt;---- je suis là moi !

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ps : tout le monde se lève pour Danaides etc... etc...
> 
> ...



Tant qu'à faire, je préfère me lever pour le tonneau, je te laisse les Danaïdes/aides


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Tanplan ! stp pourrais-tu peaufiner la présentation de JoyeuxBranleur (avec du gras et tout et tout) ... ça fait un peu désordre !!! Merci !


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tanplan ! stp pourrais-tu peaufiner la présentation de JoyeuxBranleur (avec du gras et tout et tout) ... ça fait un peu désordre !!! Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Désolé pour la présentation, j'ai du édité 2 fois mon message pour finir par ne pas faire d'erreur en mettant les titres en gras


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Désolé pour la présentation, j'ai du édité 2 fois mon message pour finir par ne pas faire d'erreur en mettant les titres en gras
> 
> 
> ...


Ze t'en prie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(ça y'est, je commence à zozotter maintenant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ze t'en prie !!!
> 
> 
> ...


y a pas de problème. ze comprend.
pardon je comprend (tiens voila que moi aussi je zozotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tanplan ! stp pourrais-tu peaufiner la présentation de JoyeuxBranleur (avec du gras et tout et tout) ... ça fait un peu désordre !!! Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah quoi ?


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Bah tu sors ton balai, ta serpillière, et tu fais le ménage.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 'tanplan, pousse un peu les autres, moi aussi je vais bientôt changer de "classe"
> 
> ...



Bienvenue chez les cogneurs !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> t'es sur que tu vas pas regretter ?????
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de problème, on le mettra derrière nous au début pour pas qu'il prenne trop de bleus dès le premier round...


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Bienvenue chez les cogneurs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

aïaïaïe, ça fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




momannnnnnnnnn! veux plus grandir


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Désolé pour la présentation, j'ai du édité 2 fois mon message pour finir par ne pas faire d'erreur en mettant les titres en gras
> 
> 
> ...


Il vous en prie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est rare de nos jours un perfectionniste !!


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Pas de problème, on le mettra derrière nous au début pour pas qu'il prenne trop de bleus dès le premier round... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi, ça castagne dans cette tranche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je demande une dispense et je rejoins la bande à yip direct, zon l'air calme ceux là


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> aïaïaïe, ça fait peur
> 
> ...



C'est pas pour de vrai hé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis, tu seras bien entouré : entre l'Amok et SonnyBoy...


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] Et puis, tu seras bien entouré : entre l'Amok et SonnyBoy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Sonnyboy, faut pas qu'il soit derrière, sinon...ZIP.


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Il vous en prie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








C'est rare de nos jours un perfectionniste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne vois pas trop en quoi être obligé d'éditer son post 3 ou 4 fois parcequ'on a pas été foutu de le faire correctement c'est être perfectionniste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












je veux pas être perfectionniste d'abord


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je ne vois pas trop en quoi être obligé d'éditer son post 3 ou 4 fois parcequ'on a pas été foutu de le faire correctement c'est être perfectionniste.
> 
> 
> ...


Ben merci quand même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu serais pas un neveu à vieux râleur des fois ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est qui ce clown ?


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur   &lt;---- je suis là moi !

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany 


_sans commentaire..._


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour te botter le cul, 'tanplan, je peux faire sans pantoufles, j'ai des godasses de randonnée
> 
> ...



Il y a du monde sur l'affaire !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Sonnyboy, faut pas qu'il soit derrière, sinon...ZIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour le moment, tout va bien...


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Il y a du monde sur l'affaire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ya du monde qui va le faire, oui !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Les 40/60 ont quand même du mal à se mettre à l'informatique non ?   ...

'sont pas nombreux tout de même...

Pour un peu ils étaient 1 !


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya du monde qui va le faire, oui !!
> *



Tu te promènes toujours avec un escabeau ?!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Les 40/60 ont quand même du mal à se mettre à l'informatique non ?   ...
> 
> 'sont pas nombreux tout de même...
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben nan... Pourquoi devrait-il y en avoir ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je voulais dire 50/60


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je voulais dire 50/60
> *



C'est la crème des tranches: sa valeur n'a de comparable que sa rareté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










L'exceptionelle qualité des membres qui la composent ne peut se comparer qu'à une sonate de Chopin, à un tableau de Rembrandt, un bronze de Belmondo, une ligne de Pininfarina, un parfum de Guerlain, un texte de Verlaine, un film de Rohmer, un TheBig, un VieuxRaleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous aimerions de nos petits camarades une considération un peu plus manifeste, un respect plus marqué et SURTOUT...

... beaucoup plus d'assiduité au travail de manière à financer, à un niveau qui est le notre, nos retraites


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... beaucoup plus d'assiduité au travail de manière à financer, à un niveau qui est le notre, nos retraites
> 
> ...



On arrête pas !!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est la crème des tranches: sa valeur n'a de comparable que sa rareté
> 
> ...



'pas dit le contraire.
Et je n'ai pas manqué de respect non plus!

Et pour les retraites, on y travaille!

Mais à mon tour je me retourne vers les - de 20 ans (comme dirait Aznavour) pour leur demander s'ils penseront à la mienne.


----------



## Yip (19 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi, ça castagne dans cette tranche
> 
> ...




Quand tu regardes mon avatar, tu trouves que j'ai l'air calme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (regard de chef de clan corse)

et une majuscule à Yip, s'il te plaît !


----------



## Yip (19 Juin 2003)

(c'est vrai que ça doit être mon premier post avec 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je suis un calme en fait) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(et puis j'ai toute la journée pour me passer les nerfs sur mes patients, alors...)


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est la crème des tranches: sa valeur n'a de comparable que sa rareté
> 
> ...



T'en fais pas un peu trop, là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Parce que il faut anticiper : je vais bientôt débarquer avec mes gros sabots, ça risque de jurer dans le tableau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. Par contre, pour Verlaine, Rohmer et même le reste, c'est vrai qu'on partage quand même un peu les mêmes valeurs, c'est pas les Simpsons


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Vas-y Yip, te laisse pas faire


----------



## Yip (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vas-y Yip, te laisse pas faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'y rentre dedans moi !


----------



## kamkil (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Les 50/60 ont quand même du mal à se mettre à l'informatique non ?   ...
> 
> 'sont pas nombreux tout de même...
> 
> ...


Dans 20 ans ce sera vous les vieux et l'équilibre va donc se rétablir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te rappelle que l'informatique a à peine 20 ans donc


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dans 20 ce sera vous les vieux et l'équilibre va donc se rétablir
> 
> 
> ...




N'exagère quand même pas Kamkil : la micro-informatique a 20-25 mais l'informatique quand même pas mal plus : en 1960, quand est sorti l'ibm 360, on parlait déjà de la troisième génération d'ordinateur.

Mais c'est sûr que les "vieux" dans notre genre n'ont pas forcément vu d'ordi dans leur jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour moi, le premier, c'était après le bac.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> N'exagère quand même pas Kamkil : la micro-informatique a 20-25 mais l'informatique quand même pas mal plus : en 1960, quand est sorti l'ibm 360, on parlait déjà de la troisième génération d'ordinateur.
> ...



Tu as connu l'IBM 360 ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Personnellement, je n'ai pas connu l'IBM 360 - Par contre, lorsque j'ai commencé à bosser, le premier engin que j'ai eu sous les pattes était son successeur, le 370 sur lequel j'ai fait mes premières armes !!!


----------



## kamkil (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Tu as connu l'IBM 360 ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vois qu'on a des connaisseurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laissons le conseil des _vénérables sages_ se réunir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je vois qu'on a des connaisseurs
> 
> 
> ...


Pour les connaisseurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Quelle époque !!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Tu as connu l'IBM 360 ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai pas connu "personnellement" l'ibm 360 (mes parents ne me laissaient pas sortir, si jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je regardais parfois Sciences et Vie chez mon grand-père (j'ai pris très vite l'habitude de lire à peu près tous les torche-cul que je trouvais, ça m'a passé à la longue, avec "Femme actuelle"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Comme TheBig, j'ai utilisé (un peu) un 370, quand même beaucoup plus tard, mais moi, je n'étais pas un de ces informaticiens porteurs d'auréole, à l'époque : j'étais juste un pauvre étudiant essayant de simuler des tas de choses très chaudes en faisant des petits trous dans des cartons.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais je regardais parfois Sciences et Vie chez mon grand-père
> *


Marrant ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A l'époque, j'étais abonné à 2 publications : "Sciences et Vie" et "Sélection du Reader's Digest" !!! Je guettais le facteur avec impatience pour déguster mes revues favorites !!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Et dans S&amp;V, ce que j'aimais le plus, c'était la rubrique très JulesVernienne : "dans S&amp;V, il y a 50 ans". Y en a plus pour très longtemps que je revoie passer les nouvelles de l'époque


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'étais juste un pauvre étudiant essayant de simuler des tas de choses très chaudes en faisant des petits trous dans des cartons.
> 
> 
> ...



Porte des Lilas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Okéjéssore...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

_'tit rappel du pourquoi du machin..._


*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Porte des Lilas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, quand c'était pas à Perpignan, c'était à Orsay, le RER à denfert, c'était plus classe que le métro des lilas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Y avait aussi le télétype : machine à écrire et Perpignan-montpellier par modem 75/300 à oreillettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça, c'était quelque chose !

Tu réfléchissais avant de flooder


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu réfléchissais avant de flooder
> 
> ...



Pas besoin, tu es là pour ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

Tu nous connaîtras mieux, Katarina


----------



## katarina (3 Juillet 2003)

merci
j'ai 21 ans le 17 septembre 2003

Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * merci
> j'ai 21 ans le 17 septembre 2003
> 
> Katarina
> *



Je n'oublierai pas ton anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi: 11/04/46


----------



## katarina (3 Juillet 2003)

tu avais 21 ans le 11 avril 1946 ?
j'aime bien que tu écrives sur internet à ton age

Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * tu avais 21 ans le 11 avril 1946 ?
> j'aime bien que tu écrives sur internet à ton age
> 
> Katarina   *














 je suis  *né*  le 11 avril 1946  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu exagères quand même


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * tu avais 21 ans le 11 avril 1946 ?
> j'aime bien que tu écrives sur internet à ton age
> 
> Katarina   *














 Sur ce coup, le vieux râleur justifie son pseudo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vas le faire stresser, Katarina  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il va s'étouffer, il ne pourra plus râler convenablement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS. Pour vieux râleur : tu vois, c'est bien ce que je disais, on part pour faire des compliments et on se prend un coup de vieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais elle était très gentille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dois à la vérité de dire qu'elle m'a avoué avoir un peu (beaucoup) bu ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pas en ma compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me suis bien amusé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * tu avais 21 ans le 11 avril 1946 ?
> j'aime bien que tu écrives sur internet à ton age
> Katarina   *


Arrrrfffffffffffffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Excuse-moi Vieux Raleur, mais ça s'appelle "prendre un rateau" !!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Laissons le conseil des vénérables sages se réunir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Des vétérans surtout


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha bon, mais alors t'as jamais pu être copain de chambrée de thebig, t'es beaucoup trop jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et puis moi, fadrait me rajouter dans les moins de 20 ans, et un truc bien serait de classer par ordre alphabétique.


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ha bon, mais alors t'as jamais pu être copain de chambrée de thebig, t'es beaucoup trop jeune
> 
> 
> ...



On va se calmer un peu gamin hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si t'es un grand comme tu voudrais nous le faire croire ben tu t'y rajoutes tout seul dans la liste !! Non mais !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et pour l'ordre, c'est prévu, mais seulement quand tout le monde se sera inscrit, sinon ça change tout le temps...!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

C'est bien parce que c'était toi D.T. ...


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Voilà, me suis rajouté.....   30/08/79, j'ai pensé le classer par ordre alphabétique mais non..... vu qu'on a dit qu'on le ferait à la fin....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2003)

depuis le temps que THEBIG a plus de 50 ans,il devrait m'avoir rattrapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,
je ne comprend pas TANPLAN,ets tu sur que le DUDE te dit la vérité,


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2003)

à mon tour : 27 / 02 / 1979

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je pensais bien que ma petite promenade nocturne avec Katarina allait en réveiller certains...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas se coucher si tot ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petites natures...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement que les vétérans sont là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un sac de diablotins dans un grand bénitier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... où comment réveiller un thread...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et le remettre à jour..._


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker
gjouvenat 
Glad
gromit
iMax
iSimon 
Kamkil 
Number One  
toine 


*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
benjamin
Blob 
bouillabaisse
chagregel
Crüniac 
Cux221
Cypher
Finn_Atlas
Gognol 
iburger 
Jean-Seb
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
Kisco
la Zabeille
Lupus Yonderboy
macinside
Manon qui dit non
maousse
Nephou
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64
philito
prerima 
Sebang
STL 
The Real Lucky Luke
tomtom 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama
Yann-Bleiz

*30 / 40 ans *
Abba-Zaba 
Amok 
Api 
baax 
barbarella 
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
Feelgood 
ficelle 
GlobalCut 
Ilitch 
jeanba3000 
Jean-iMarc 
jpmiss 
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
macelene 
macmarco 
oups(y) 
PetIrix 
petit scarabée 
rezba 
rillettes 
Ruban 
Sonny 
Starbus 
sylko 
'tanplan

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
Franck Aguila 
jfr 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany 

Voilà c'est fait et vous gourrez pas en insérant des nouveaux noms maintenant sinon DT va encore gueuler


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker
gjouvenat 
Glad
gromit
iMax
iSimon 
Kamkil 
Number One  
toine 


*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
benjamin
Blob 
bouillabaisse
chagregel
Crüniac 
Cux221
Cypher
Finn_Atlas
Gognol 
iburger 
Jean-Seb
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
Kisco
la Zabeille
Lupus Yonderboy
macinside
Manon qui dit non
maousse 
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64
prerima 
Sebang
STL 
The Real Lucky Luke
tomtom 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama
Yann-Bleiz

*30 / 40 ans *
'tanplan
Abba-Zaba 
Amok 
Api 
baax 
barbarella 
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
Feelgood 
ficelle 
GlobalCut 
Ilitch 
jeanba3000 
Jean-iMarc 
jpmiss 
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
macelene 
macmarco 
oups(y) 
PetIrix 
petit scarabée 
rezba 
rillettes 
Ruban 
Sonny 
Starbus 
sylko 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
Franck Aguila 
jfr 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany 

Sorry kamkil, les caractères comme les "'" et les"*" figurent en tête de liste...


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *Sorry Kamkil, les caractères comme les "'" et les"*" figurent en tête de liste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas selon excel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS: Fait gaffe j'avais rajouté Nephou et philito après édit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*- 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker
gjouvenat 
Glad
gromit
iMax
iSimon 
Kamkil 
Number One  
toine 


*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
benjamin
Blob 
bouillabaisse
chagregel
Crüniac 
Cux221
Cypher
Finn_Atlas
Gognol 
iburger 
Jean-Seb
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
Kisco
la Zabeille
Lupus Yonderboy
macinside
Manon qui dit non
maousse
Nephou
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64
philito
prerima 
Sebang
STL 
The Real Lucky Luke
tomtom 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama
Yann-Bleiz

*30 / 40 ans *
Abba-Zaba 
Amok 
Api 
baax 
barbarella 
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
Feelgood 
ficelle 
GlobalCut 
Ilitch 
jeanba3000 
Jean-iMarc 
jpmiss 
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
macelene 
macmarco 
oups(y) 
PetIrix 
petit scarabée 
rezba 
rillettes 
Ruban 
Sonny 
Starbus 
sylko 
'tanplan

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
Franck Aguila 
jfr 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2003)

en plus,je viens de rencontrer une minette qui m'a fait rajeunir de 20 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
ça compte ! ou ça compte pas ??


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas selon excel
> 
> ...



T'as que ça comme référence ?


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> PS: Fait gaffe j'avais rajouté Nephou et philito après édit
> 
> ...



Un grand merci de ne pas nous oublier Kamkil


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

T'as que ça comme référence ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon petit doigt ca te va?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker
gjouvenat 
Glad
gromit
iMax
iSimon 
Kamkil 
Number One  
toine 


*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
benjamin
Blob 
bouillabaisse
chagregel
Crüniac 
Cux221
Cypher
Finn_Atlas
Gognol 
iburger 
Jean-Seb
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
Kisco
la Zabeille
Lupus Yonderboy
macinside
Manon qui dit non
maousse
Nephou
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64
philito
prerima 
Sebang
STL 
The Real Lucky Luke
tomtom 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama
Yann-Bleiz


*30 / 40 ans *
'tanplan
Abba-Zaba 
Amok 
Api 
baax 
barbarella 
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
Feelgood 
ficelle 
GlobalCut 
Ilitch 
jeanba3000 
Jean-iMarc 
jpmiss 
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
macelene 
macmarco 
oups(y) 
PetIrix 
petit scarabée 
rezba 
rillettes 
Ruban 
Sonny 
Starbus 
sylko 


*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
Franck Aguila 
jfr 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 


*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 


*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany 


Je fais ce que je veux, c'est mon sujet et tu sors tout de suite !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * en plus,je viens de rencontrer une minette qui m'a fait rajeunir de 20 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Pas possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me posais la même question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En effet j'ai été marié avec une jeune personne que j'avais choisie car elle avait juste trente (en lettres, ça choque moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les jeunes ont encore des illusions, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ans de moins que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : en effet c'est plus facile pour compter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-moi,  *aricosec* est-ce que ça vient en déduction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_essayez un peu de me virer..._


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon petit doigt ca te va?
> 
> ...



Ce qui est chiant avec ta méthode, c'est que quand il y a croisage de postage d'age et qu'il y a oubli d'un nom, on ne le voit pas tout de suite mon grand, et c'est le cafouillage général tout de suite !!
J'apprécierai beaucoup qu'à l'avenir, tu ne t'occupes plus de ça, merci !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> En effet j'ai été marié avec une jeune personne que j'avais choisie car elle avait juste trente (en lettres, ça choque moins
> 
> 
> ...











 Tidju ! quelle santé Vieux Raleur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je me demande quelle serait ma réaction si ma fille (21 ans) m'annoncait qu'elle connait un schnok de mon age !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'abord, et au risque de passer pour un rétrograde ringuard, je ne crois pas que j'apprécierais, et ensuite, et bien, je crois bien que je lui péterais la g....... (au schnok, bien entendu, pas à ma fille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle ne te connait pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut-être ne fait tu pas ton âge!


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * en plus,je viens de rencontrer une minette qui m'a fait rajeunir de 20 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut d'abord tenir compte de l'hystérésis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, donc ça limite la remise

Ensuite, faut attendre de voir si ça dure ou si ce n'est qu'un feu de paille, auquel cas, pas de remise du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme, paraît-il, pour les régimes amaigrissants : t'en perds 20, t'en reprends 25  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Je précise que là, je parle par ouïe-dire : je ne connais pas, encore ?, ce qu'est un régime, amaigrissant ou autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc, si vous avez des bons saucissons en trop, vous pouvez me les envoyer


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2003)

ont voient que VIEUX RALEUR,THEBIG et LUCG ont compris mon dilemne,et maintenant faut il que je prenne du viagra ou pas ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
excuse TANPLAN,mais c'est un sondage qui compte aussi parmi ta selection


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ce qui est chiant avec ta méthode, c'est que quand il y a croisage de postage d'age et qu'il y a oubli d'un nom, on ne le voit pas tout de suite mon grand, et c'est le cafouillage général tout de suite !!
J'apprécierai beaucoup qu'à l'avenir, tu ne t'occupes plus de ça, merci !!












* 

[/QUOTE]

Et la fonction edit tu crois que c'est fait pour les rantanplan, hein?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et la fonction edit tu crois que c'est fait pour les rantanplan, hein?
> 
> ...


J'ai pas que ça à faire d'envoyer aux posteurs du thread des MP pour qu'ils éditent leurs posts moi !!


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
J'ai pas que ça à faire d'envoyer aux posteurs du thread des MP pour qu'ils éditent leurs posts moi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon c'est fini? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de quoi en faire un drame


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon c'est fini?
> 
> ...


Ni d'en rajouter une couche...


----------



## bonpat (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ?
Tu ne crois qu'une jeune et jolie file puisse être heureuse avec un vieux et moche qui l'aime ?
moi franchement je crois qu'il y a une vie après 40 ans (j'en ai 39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Ni de se battre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon on met les dates de naissance en plus.... et là ça va être drôle ! (à tous niveaux !!!!)


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> moi franchement je crois qu'il y a une vie après 40 ans (j'en ai 39
> 
> 
> ...



Donc plus qu'un an et tu vas pouvoir vivre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu savais que tu pouvais aussi vivre avant 40 ans ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Ni de se battre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en connais qui changeraient vite fait de catégorie...


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ?
> Tu ne crois qu'une jeune et jolie file puisse être heureuse avec un vieux et moche qui l'aime ?
> ...



- Docteur, vais-je vivre encore 40 ans ?
- Euh ... vous fumez ?
- Non
- Vous buvez?
- MAIS NON!
- Vous allez voir les putes ?
- Mais bons sang, NON!!!
- Bon, ben alors pourquoi voulez vous vivre encore 40 ans ?


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'aurais revêtu pour l'occasion ma plus belle bure (j'ai dit bure et pas burne !!!)   *



MDR et Arfffff©

Yen a qui bossent TheBig et quand le patron est juste en face tu es prié de ne pas faire des remarques hilarantes de cet accabit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens d'avoir un sale regard patronal là.....


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

N'empêche, c'est la gauche ou la droite la plus belle .... ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ?
> Tu ne crois qu'une jeune et jolie file puisse être heureuse avec un vieux et moche qui l'aime ?
> *


A vrai dire, je ne sais pas ! Je suis très mal placé pour juger ce genre de situations étant donné que je suis marié depuis plus de 30 ans (avec la meme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), qu'on a, à quelques petites années près, le meme age et qu'on est parfaitement heureux ensemble comme au premier jour ... dès lors, je ne me suis jamais posé ce genre de questions...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour etre clair, je n'échangerais pas ma femme de 50 ans contre deux de 25 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais j'avoue qu'en ce qui concerne mes enfants, je tirerais la gueule de les voir ramener un ou une ami(e) beaucoup plus agé qu'eux ... ne me demande pas pourquoi, je n'en sais rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pour l'anecdote, un soir ou je dinais à l'extérieur avec ma fille, un gars l'a prise pour ma petite amie ... je crois qu'il se souvient encore aujourd'hui de la colère que j'ai piqué ce soir-là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personnellement, je trouve "inconvenant" les couples dont la différence d'age est extreme ! Mais, bien entendu, c'est un avis tout-à-fait personnel et chacun a le droit d'agir comme il l'entend et comme il le sent sans etre jugé !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> chacun a le droit d'agir comme il l'entend et comme il le sent sans etre jugé !
> 
> 
> ...



Et le mec qui la prise pour ta maitresse, tu lui as fait quoi ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

Dis mois TheBig, et que penses tu des femmes plus agées que leur conjoint ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Personnellement, je trouve "inconvenant" les couples dont la différence d'age est extreme ! Mais, bien entendu, c'est un avis tout-à-fait personnel et chacun a le droit d'agir comme il l'entend et comme il le sent sans etre jugé !
> 
> 
> ...



Condamné sans être jugé, c'est ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Dis mois TheBig, et que penses tu des femmes plus agées que leur conjoint ?
> *


...si la différence est extreme : exactement pareil !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(par extreme, j'entends + de 20 ans d'écart ... environ !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Condamné sans être jugé, c'est ça ?
> 
> 
> ...


A vrai dire, je m'en fiche ... sauf si ça devait concerner mes enfants !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...ma fille qui devrait ramener un "vieux" !!! ...l'horreur sans nom !!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> (par extreme, j'entends + de 20 ans d'écart ... environ !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Rappelle-toi, TheBig, quand t'avais 8 ans, 2 ans d'écart c'était énorme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aujourd'hui, c'est 20 ans qui te paraît énorme, 2 ans c'est une plaisanterie. Mais d'ici quelques années, 20 ans aussi ça te paraîtra une plaisanterie : quand tu fêteras ton siècle, tu trouveras normal 30 ans d'écart. C'est comme pour tout, il suffit de patienter (enfin si on peut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Merci à 'tanplan et kamkil pour l'ordre alphabétique (même si je n'apprécie que moyennement que 'tanplan trafique déjà pour être en premier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany    



T'as pas tout bien lu alors Dark...


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * T'as pas tout bien lu alors Dark... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Excuse moi.
Mais j'ai pas comprius pourquoi tu t'es  mis entre a et b ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Excuse moi.
> Mais j'ai pas comprius pourquoi tu t'es  mis entre a et b ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est comme pour tout, il suffit de patienter (enfin si on peut
> 
> ...



Merci Luc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> A vrai dire, je m'en fiche ... sauf si ça devait concerner mes enfants !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, TheBig, mais c'est  *ta*  notion du bonheur contre la sienne


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
- 20 ans 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

20 / 30 ans 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

30 / 40 ans 
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

40 / 50 ans 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

50 / 60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

+ 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany    



T'as pas tout bien lu alors Dark... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
'tanplan 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Ha oui, merde, j'avais pas vu que t'avais enlévé l'ordre alphabétique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon, va falloir transformer le 'tanplan en nato kino.


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ha oui, merde, j'avais pas vu que t'avais enlévé l'ordre alphabétique
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*- 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker
gjouvenat 
Glad
gromit
iMax
iSimon 
Kamkil 
Number One  
toine 


*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
benjamin
Blob 
bouillabaisse
chagregel
Crüniac 
Cux221
Cypher
Finn_Atlas
Gognol 
iburger 
Jean-Seb
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
Kisco
la Zabeille
Lupus Yonderboy
macinside
Manon qui dit non
maousse
Nephou
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64
philito
prerima 
Sebang
STL 
The Real Lucky Luke
tomtom 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama
Yann-Bleiz


*30 / 40 ans *
Abba-Zaba 
Amok 
Api 
baax 
barbarella 
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
Feelgood 
ficelle 
GlobalCut 
Ilitch 
jeanba3000 
Jean-iMarc 
jpmiss 
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
macelene 
macmarco
*nato kino*
oups(y) 
PetIrix 
petit scarabée 
rezba 
rillettes 
Ruban 
Sonny 
Starbus 
sylko 


*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
Franck Aguila 
jfr 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 


*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 


*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany 


Le voilà et _n_ c'est après _m_


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

Et si tu allais enfin te coucher le kamkil, hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au lieu d'essayer de récupérer mon thread, hum ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Seul tomtom est habilité a me seconder pour reprendre les listes erronées.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Et si tu allais enfin te coucher le kamkil, hein ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsss, prêt à tout pour flooder c'ui-là


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tsss, prêt à tout pour flooder c'ui-là
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

Pas d'anniversaire ou de tranche promotionnelle cette semaine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*- 20 ans *
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar 

*20 / 30 ans *
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30 / 40 ans *
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix 

*40 / 50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip 

*50 / 60 ans *
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur 

*+ 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

Dans le genre "un post pour rien juste pour en rajouter un au compteur", je trouve ça un peu minable.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

N'est-ce pas...?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## ArtBlueFun (15 Juillet 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Juste pour remonter, des fois que quelqu'un ait oublié de s'inscrire...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Ah merde, dans un poil plus de 4 mois je bascule dans une autre liste.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, dans un poil plus de 4 mois je bascule dans une autre liste.....



Te fais pas de bile : tant qu'on n'est plus dans les deux premières !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Te fais pas de bile : tant qu'on n'est plus dans les deux premières !



Oui! Vu comme ca ca va mieux!


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

et puis, 4 mois, c'est long parfois...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Oui, les deux derniers comptaient double!


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Et hop !! Une ptite remontée...!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
macelene 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila 
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Pas de changement de catégorie en perspective pour le moment ?
Vous êtes tous bien au chaud ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, dans un poil plus de 4 mois je bascule dans une autre liste.....



Te tracasse pas, je te laisse une place d'ici guère plus de 2 mois, les voisins sont sympas.

(PS. C'est pas comme moi qui vais me retrouver avec des individus bruyants et un brin allumés de la casquette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. En plus, ils sont pas nombreux, difficile de se cacher derrière un pour éviter l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Tu t'es enlevée de la liste ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Te tracasse pas, je te laisse une place d'ici guère plus de 2 mois, les voisins sont sympas.
> 
> (PS. C'est pas comme moi qui vais me retrouver avec des individus bruyants et un brin allumés de la casquette
> 
> ...








 c'est pas le respect qui t'étouffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




attends un peu le comité d'accueil


----------



## anntraxh (5 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Te tracasse pas, je te laisse une place d'ici guère plus de 2 mois, les voisins sont sympas.



je trouve aussi !


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le respect qui t'étouffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les boissons alcoolisées sont interdites ici mon bon môssieur...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les boissons alcoolisées sont interdites ici mon bon môssieur...



l'hopital qui se fout de la charité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_on dérive, jeune homme_


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es enlevée de la liste ???



je joue plus pour l'instant, je vais sans doute changer de tranche à mon retour alors???


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je joue plus pour l'instant, je vais sans doute changer de tranche à mon retour alors???



Ce n'est pas un jeu !!


----------



## bouilla (5 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans doute




sans doute ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a moyen de contourner ça ?!

faut qu'on mexplique...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _on dérive, jeune homme_



Votre âge ne vous autorise pas toutes les disgressions possibles et imaginables... Montrez l'exemple.


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> sans doute ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi, mais c'est un peu radicale comme méthode !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Votre âge ne vous autorise pas toutes les disgressions possibles et imaginables... Montrez l'exemple.



il n'y a pas d'âge pour montrer l'exemple


----------



## bouilla (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais c'est un peu radicale comme méthode !!


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Votre âge ne vous autorise pas toutes les disgressions possibles et imaginables... Montrez l'exemple.



T'aurais du préciser s'il devait montrer le bon exemple ou le mauvais exemple, parce que...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais du préciser s'il devait montrer le bon exemple ou le mauvais exemple, parce que...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas d'âge pour montrer l'exemple


On s'est compris, c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On s'est compris, c'est l'essentiel.



mais... j'en ai jamais douté


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais... j'en ai jamais douté



C'est tout lui ça, il ne doute vraiment de rien le pauvre garçon...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout lui ça, il ne doute vraiment de rien le pauvre garçon...




 merci de rester correct...


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> °°°°



tu es attendu chez tes comparses anonymes, merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tu es attendu chez tes comparses anonymes, merci !!



on dit: siouplait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il ne me plait pas...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tu es attendu chez tes comparses anonymes, merci !!



Ne t'inquiètes pas : ça n'a même pas dépassé sa « pensée ». C'est dire...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany

_Ne perdons pas de vue l'essentiel._


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on dit: siouplait
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que ça te plaise ou non, c'est idem, t'es gentil, tu prends tes billes et ton saut et tu vas jouer plus loin.


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Ne perdons pas de vue l'essentiel._



Entièrement de ton avis.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

turbulents ces enfants, mais pas un mauvais fond...


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany

_Ne perdons pas de vue l'essentiel._


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne

*30/40 ans*
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany

_L'essentiel, c'est le principal._


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


_Tout à fait d'accord avec krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _Tout à fait d'accord avec krystof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans compter que le principal, c'est aussi l'essentiel.


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Merci maousse.


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que le principal, c'est aussi l'essentiel.



C'est ouvert...


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Je ne bois pas de ce pain là, monsieur.


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas de ce pain là, monsieur.



C'est préférable, avec ce qui t'attend bientôt...


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2003)

*
- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2003)

dis nous nato , tu pourrais pas faire un tri par ordre alphabétique tant que tu y es? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dis nous nato , tu pourrais pas faire un tri par ordre alphabétique tant que tu y es?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca a déjà été fait, mais visiblement ça a été perdu, faut recommencer


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Ce n'est pas vraiment utile, et je n'ai pas envie de reprendre la liste à chaque fois que quelqu'un y ajoutera son pseudo...


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

*
- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
macelene 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Macelene, je t'ai remise dans la liste, on aura tout le temps par la suite pour changer.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

*
- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
macelene 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Ben tu vois, tu n'es pas si vieux que ça finalement.


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2003)

*
- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y)  
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
macelene 
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois, tu n'es pas si vieux que ça finalement.



mon avatar me vieillit


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## chagregel (26 Septembre 2003)

Bah oui.. pourquoi je suis en gras moi???


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

D'où tu es en gras toi ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

tiens j'ai disparu de la liste


----------



## tomtom (28 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai disparu de la liste



tiens, Sylko aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kèskèlafémakélèn?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> kèskèlafémakélèn?



pertubée par Roberto


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pertubée par Roberto



mais alors pas du tout pertirbée, c'est dimanche , jour de repos.
Et puis c'est pas moi qui est mis le souk dans la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
On va demander à Nato de remettre de l'ordre.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

faitgué...


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko


*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2003)

et voilà aussitôt dit , aussitôt fait. 
Tout est dans le bon ordre.
Tout le monde est là.
Merci Nato.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

De rien.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

Si vous découvrez d'autres 'tites erreurs, n'hésitez pas...


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

Pour faire simple et sans trop rentrer dans les détails, la moyenne des inscrits du thread tourne pour l'instant aux environs de 3O ans...
C'est l'age du capitaine ?


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> faitgué...



Oui, effectivement.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De rien.


si, si


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire simple et sans trop rentrer dans les détails, la moyenne des inscrits du thread tourne pour l'instant aux environs de 3O ans...
> C'est l'age du capitaine ?



Mais non, c'est bien connu : y a plus de matelots que de capitaine, ça fausse les calculs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aurais même tendance à penser que sur MacGé, y a plus de mousses que de matelots (y a qu'à voir les photos de Foguenne) et je dirais même de mousses fraîches, pas le temps de vieillir.


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
tomtom 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko


*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany

_(Juste pour remonter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko


*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany

_hé ben voilà, j'm'en paye une nouvelle tranche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _hé ben voilà, j'm'en paye une nouvelle tranche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue au club


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _hé ben voilà, j'm'en paye une nouvelle tranche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue dans notre tranche ! On va se serrer un peu pour te faire de la place !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue dans notre tranche ! On va se serrer un peu pour te faire de la place !



Grillé


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grillé



M'en fous, je reste, j'ai pas encore 40 ans !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, je reste, j'ai pas encore 40 ans !



Moi non plus. Encore 3 ans et 5 jours


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus. Encore 3 ans et 5 jours



déjà rentré ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> déjà rentré ?



Ben a mon age il me faut du repos apres les decibels


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
Luc G
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko


*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko


*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur
Luc G

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur
* Luc G * 



Ça y est les filles !! Vous avez une nouvelle copine avec vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous nous la bichonner hein ?! Elle est encore un peu timide...


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *50/60 ans*
> TheBigLebowsky
> Vieux Raleur
> * Luc G *
> ...



Un peu de respect pour les Pieds-Nickelés, nato


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de respect pour les Pieds-Nickelés, nato



Je t'imagine assez bien en _Croquignol[/b]... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2003)

Salut Luc et heureux anniversaire ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alors, comment tu trouves notre tranche : Vieux Raleur et moi on a fait le ménage toute la nuit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bienvenue...!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc et heureux anniversaire ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous avez du oublier d'allumer la lumière avant de balayer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Enfin, perso, le ménage c'est pas ma tasse de thé (la tasse de thé, c'est pas forcément ma tasse de thé non plus, d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Enfin, Je pense que c'est parfaitement vivable, me faites pas regretter au moins !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ravi d'être en telle compagnie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ravi d'être en telle compagnie


...c'est réciproque !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc et heureux anniversaire ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis TheBig, t'as réussi à faire bosser le Vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dis TheBig, t'as réussi à faire bosser le Vieux ?



et qui s'est tapé le nettoyage de tous les verres


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et qui s'est tapé le nettoyage de tous les verres



c'était bien le minimum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tu ne dis pas qui a descendu les bouteilles vides à la poubelle _


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et qui s'est tapé le nettoyage de tous les verres



Ouais, pour ce que j'en ai vu, il n'a pas nettoyé que les verres, les bouteilles aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'arrive et déjà la sécheresse me prend le gosier, ça promet.


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pour ce que j'en ai vu, il n'a pas nettoyé que les verres, les bouteilles aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans votre tranche, faut venir avec sa gourde ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom


*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko


*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur
Luc G

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Dans votre tranche, faut venir avec sa gourde ?



Sûr, mais en plus, faut la surveiller, y a vieux râleur qui fait rien qu'éponger tout ce qu'il voit traîner, une vraie fée du logis


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

C'est beau une engueulade de vieux.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau une engueulade de vieux.



Faut pas crier trop fort, le Steradent supporte pas les vibrations.


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas crier trop fort, le Steradent supporte pas les vibrations.



Faut quand même pas pousser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : on est dans la tranche descendante, je dirais même glissante, mais faut pas comparer avec le Arico qui est carrément cacochyme


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Vieux Raleur
Luc G
*+ de 60 ans*
aricosec 
Dany

allait râler, le Luc...


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Komac (29 Novembre 2003)

Pis moi, pis moi... dans les 30/40... vous m'aviez oublié bande d'ingrats


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

Tu n'es pas assez grand pour t'y mettre tout seul ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Komac (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas assez grand pour t'y mettre tout seul ?



Heu ! Désolé, je savais pas qu'on pouvait... Merci nato kino !


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas assez grand pour t'y mettre tout seul ?



ben ouai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- de 20 ans
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

 20/30 ans 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

30/40 ans 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac

40/50 ans 
anntraxh
Cmatrit
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko

50/60 ans
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Raleur

 + de 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany   


Et voilà c'est fait


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Heu ! Désolé, je savais pas qu'on pouvait... Merci nato kino !



Si si !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si c'est pour le faire n'importe comment, comme Cmatrit, vaut mieux me demander !!


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *- de 20 ans*
> Number One
> Deadlocker
> gromit
> ...



Bon d'accord j'avais oublié le "bold" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ah non...c'est pas que ça...oulala j'avais pas vu que c'était par ordre d'arriver sur macG.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







isvinitsié...






comme j'étais du début de la tranche je m'étais glissé là...en catimini...pour pas trop me faire remarquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












bon ben c'est raté...


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord j'avais oublié le "bold"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était surtout pour le bold


----------



## cmatrit (30 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était surtout pour le bold




c'est ce à quoi je pensais aussi


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans* 
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz 
iburger 
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Raleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

Est-ce qu'on pourrait m'expliquer l'ordre de classement ?


----------



## Xav' (30 Novembre 2003)

Vu que ça te plaît, et que tu sembles faire tourner le compteur avec çà, pourrais-tu, maître Nato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, passer le sieur iBurger dans la catégorie suivante ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà six mois qu'il joue dans la cour des grands (et encore que même sur la pointe des pieds... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany

Le sieur nato était occupé... Je fais ses courses.


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ça te plaît, et que tu sembles faire tourner le compteur avec çà, pourrais-tu, maître Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaah !! Il est chez nous maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Va falloir faire attention alors, et planquer les filles !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le sieur nato était occupé... Je fais ses courses.



Ce Dieu alors... Il est sympa. Il ne rechigne pas à mettre la main à la pâte de temps en temps


----------



## MaxRS (30 Novembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany  

*+ de 700 ans* 
Melaurë Curufin (eh oui les Elfes, ça vit très vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
STL 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany  

Ton _"grand âge"_ ne t'as pas mis pour autant à l'abris de la bêtise...


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *+ de 700 ans*
> Melaurë Curufin (eh oui les Elfes, ça vit très vieux
> 
> 
> ...



Et si tu n'as que ça à foutre, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde !!


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke  
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
Amok 
Api
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée 
jeanba3000 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
DocEvil
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## STL (1 Décembre 2003)

Merci my MC2 pour ma mise à jour !
wahou ! le club des 30-40 me voilouuuu 

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS

*20/30 ans*
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke  
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
macmarco 
petit scarabée  
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
barbarella 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

Ben v'la qu'j'me r'trouve avec un clone !


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *- de 20 ans*
> Number One
> Deadlocker
> gromit
> ...



Ah ! t'as remarqué aussi Roberto !


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans*
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke  
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée  
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm  
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Vieux Râleur

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans*
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke  
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée  
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm  
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy (Vieux Râleur)

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

merci du correctif, nato


----------



## gribouille (15 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *+ de 60 ans*
> aricosec


t'es sur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est pas plus vieux que ça l'époque du crétacé inférieur ? l'âge d'apparition des premiers abrutisaurus-ploucs dons arico est le premier et dernier représentant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















tiens la preuve qu'il a plus de 60 ans ... sa collection de prothèses auditives usagées est ici :


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *20/30 ans*
> gribouille
> alèm
> bateman



Gribouille n'est pas passé dans la tranche supérieure ?  on m'aurait menti ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










T'inquiètes Rémy ! Rémi te suit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Bateman alors ?


----------



## gribouille (15 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Gribouille n'est pas passé dans la tranche supérieure ?  on m'aurait menti ?


nan je suis pas encore dans la tranche supp. pas encore


----------



## Macthieu (22 Décembre 2003)

- de 20 ans
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

20/30 ans
Macthieu
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep

30/40 ans 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc

40/50 ans
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

50/60 ans
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy (Vieux Râleur)

+ de 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans*
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke  
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée  
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm  
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany  


Les newbies, c'est en bas de liste, ne me demande pas pourquoi Macthieu, c'est comme ça, c'est tout.


----------



## Macthieu (23 Décembre 2003)

je ne suis pas un #$!@%#$% de newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Il ne faut surtout pas mettre un québécois en colère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sauf si vous ne tenez pas à la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







alors je reviens en haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- de 20 ans
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

20/30 ans
Macthieu
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep

30/40 ans 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc

40/50 ans
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

50/60 ans
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

+ de 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

heyy tu m'as oublié dans les 30/40 ans

oh la vache ça met une claque de se dire qu'on est dans les 30/40 ans enfin c'est surtout le 40 ans qui dérange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si j'en suis loin


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un #$!@%#$% de newbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah nan !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Té bien un newbie de chez newbie, qu'est pas foutu de garder les "bold" en plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et tu vas redescendre tout de suite, à la queue, comme tout le monde !!
A moins que t'aime bien ça...?


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans*
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans*
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke  
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée  
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm  
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac

*40/50 ans*
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans*
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
oups(y) 
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

Ce qui serait bien bien c'est de mettre des plus et des moins suivant que l'on est dans la partie basse ou haute de la tranche, genre : semac (--) pour près de 30 (bah oui quoi j'ai pas 40 non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait bien bien c'est de mettre des plus et des moins suivant que l'on est dans la partie basse ou haute de la tranche, genre : semac (--) pour près de 30 (bah oui quoi j'ai pas 40 non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu contactes tout le monde par MP, tu me fais un rapport en trois exemplaires signé de benjamin, et après, on voit ce qu'on peut faire.


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2003)

Je suis assez d'accord avec le post ci-dessus. Moi qui vais passer dans la tranche des 40/50, il serait bien de pouvoir noter (--) à côté... Parce que 30/40 il y en avait un paquet, mais ensuite ... Et puis merde, 40 c'est pas 50! 40 balais, pas marié, pas de momes ca va encore, mais 50 ...


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 40 balais, pas marié, pas de momes ca va encore, mais 50 ...



T'es pas obligé non plus de nous donner tes mensurations hein !!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez d'accord avec le post ci-dessus. Moi qui vais passer dans la tranche des 40/50, il serait bien de pouvoir noter (--) à côté... Parce que 30/40 il y en avait un paquet, mais ensuite ... Et puis merde, 40 c'est pas 50! 40 balais, pas marié, pas de momes ca va encore, mais 50 ...



MDR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Même problème, bientôt 30 ans, 30 ans c'est pas 40... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










( Désolé Ô Seigneur Amok, Roi des forums et de l'univers, je le ferais plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ô Seigneur Amok, Roi des forums et de l'univers



Il a les 'tites boules qui clignotent aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille
alèm 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il a les 'tites boules qui clignotent aussi ?



Et plus si affinités.


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2003)

Ouais, bah demain je vais aller me faire clignoter les boules sur les pistes enneigées donc le sieur Foguenne, bien que Belge -ce qui est toujours mieux que Suisse- est nommé "Amok remplacant". A ce titre il est également en possession de mes super-pouvoirs jusqu'a mon retour...


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bah demain je vais aller me faire clignoter les boules sur les pistes enneigées donc le sieur Foguenne, bien que Belge -ce qui est toujours mieux que Suisse- est nommé "Amok remplacant". A ce titre il est également en possession de mes super-pouvoirs jusqu'a mon retour...



je suis désolé, il n'est pas "toi" (heureusement). Le gribouille ne fait qu'alègeance à l'Amok et son élevage de marmottes (souvenirs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
je ne peut faire d'alégeance à un "remplaçant" surtout que je pisse dans ses bières depuis fort longtemps, ça ferais un brin faux jeton quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc je serais aussi en vacances, je nomme Odile comme ma remplacante le temps que seigneur Amok revienne


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> donc je serais aussi en vacances, je nomme Odile comme ma remplacante le temps que seigneur Amok revienne



Joyeux noël à toutes et tous !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany 

Valà lapin, bienvenu chez les grands !!


----------



## Alex666 (30 Décembre 2003)

- de 20 ans
Number One
Deadlocker
gromit
toine
iSimon
Kamkil
gjouvenat
Glad
iMax
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

20/30 ans
gribouille
bateman
Bengilli
Cux221
benjamin
Crüniac
bouillabaisse
macinside
Cypher
Jean-Seb
maousse
Yama
Manon qui dit non
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke
Gognol
Philippe64
Finn_Atlas
Sebang
WebOliver
Blob
Lupus Yonderboy
Oizo
prerima
obi wan
Kisco
Xav'
chagregel
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

30/40 ans
Alex666
DocEvil
Amok
Api
jeanba3000
STL
nato kino
baax
Fred'oupsy
sylko
Le Gritche
ficelle
Starbus
rillettes
rezba
petit scarabée
Little rock
bebert
GlobalCut
bonpat
Abba-Zaba
Chrislm
Krystof
Ruban
jpmiss
Ilitch
Sonny
Feelgood
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm

40/50 ans
anntraxh
jfr
Franck Aguila
macelene
Obiwan67
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

50/60 ans
TheBigLebowsky
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

+ de 60 ans
aricosec
Dany


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

!! C'est *membre d'élite*, ça saute une tranche, et ça sait toujours pas citer un post correctement !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
Ilitch 
Sonny 
Feelgood 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> !! C'est *membre d'élite*, ça saute une tranche, et ça sait toujours pas citer un post correctement !!



Il y a pas d'âge pour les newbies !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

Oups !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Membre d*\*'élite !!


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je ne peut faire d'alégeance à un "remplaçant" surtout que je pisse dans ses bières depuis fort longtemps, ça ferais un brin faux jeton quand même



Je me disais bien que les bières françaises avaient un petit goût ammoniaqué...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

J'ai découvert qu'au début la bière pietra (corse donc...) était brassée en belgique...

énorme !!

Plus maintenant, mais n'empêche...


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2003)

Et ils en vendent encore malgré la baisse de qualité ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Provocation ?

Marche pas, j'ai promis.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2003)

Héhé.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

J'ai déjà niqué 23 boites de trombones, et buté deux chiens errants à coup de fugues molles...

Mais je tiens bon...

Pourtant y en a qui méritent !!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil
Amok 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Nato on avait dit pas de vie privée !!!

Tout le monde croyait que j'avais 12 ans tu fais chier !!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Si tu regardais les pages précédentes, tu verrais que ça fait belle lurette que tu es dans la liste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Peut-être un petit geste attentionné de krystof, je ne me souviens plus, mais si tu n'as rien à faire, tu peux toujours chercher qui t'a listé.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2003)

Tiens c'est marrant ca je suis au dessus de toi, te retourne pas...


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2003)

et on déroule le tapis rouge demain pour sa Majesté Amok dans la tranche des quarantenaires ... ouéééé !


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Va pas nous le fâcher, il lui reste encore quelques heures !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je le sens un peu pointilleux, surtout cette année...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je le sens un peu pointilleux, surtout cette année...


On se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs...



Peut-être la majuscule un peu lourde à porter... Depuis le temps... Arf !!!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être la majuscule un peu lourde à porter... Depuis le temps... Arf !!!


Le *i* est plus léger, il devrait essayer, et pour quelqu'un qui met des autocollants apple sur la vitre arrière de sa polo, c'est assez top... *imok*... Ça sonne bien non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant ca je suis au dessus de toi, te retourne pas...



je serre les fesses...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et on déroule le tapis rouge demain pour sa Majesté Amok dans la tranche des quarantenaires ... ouéééé !



Je crois qu'on peut y aller maintenant...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *40/50 ans*
> anntraxh
> jfr
> Franck Aguila
> ...



Soyez pas trop dur avec le p'tit neuj les filles hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Il est un peu timide encore, c'est sa première fois !!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

joyeux anniv quand même *A**m**o**k*


----------



## Luc G (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Soyez pas trop dur avec le p'tit neuj les filles hein ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2003)

*  Une belle tranche que celles des QUADRAS, ...!!! *








Bon  anniversaire  _Amok_


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  Une belle tranche que celles des QUADRAS, ...!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est tout plein de filles, ça devrait lui plaire...


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

- de 20 ans 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

21/30 ans 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*31/40 ans*
DocEvil
*Amok *
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss 
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*41/50 ans *
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella


51/60 ans 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

+ de 60 ans 
aricosec 
Dany 


Voilà. Votre classement '30/40' suivi de '40/50' pouvait préter à confusion, car il y avait doublon. heureusement que je suis là pour remettre les choses en ordre!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *41/50 ans *
> Amok
> 
> 
> ...



Putain, déjà 41 ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vas trop vite là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et l'année prochaine, tu comptes nous trouver quoi ? Hum ?


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany 

C'est comme ça et pis c'est tout !!


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça et pis c'est tout !!



Alors je suis dans deux listes? (30/40 et 40/50)


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Ba nan, une seule suffit bien, à moins que tu es d'autres pseudos...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

C'est juste un pb mathématique...

C'est 30/40 inclu ou non inclu ?

Faut préciser sinon c'est n'importe quoi.

Et aprés c'est l'bordel.


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un pb mathématique...
> 
> C'est 30/40 inclu ou non inclu ?
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je me tue a expliquer!!!!!!!!! Enfin un qui pige!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Du *jour* de tes *x* ans au *jour* de tes *x + 10* ans...
Faut pas avoir fait l'ENA pour comprendre !!

Mais bon, on sait tous que *40*, c'est un cap difficile à assumer.


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me tue a expliquer!!!!!!!!! Enfin un qui pige!!!!!


T'auras pas de rab !!


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Oui, oui, oui un peux de précision SVP !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs si on pouvait une sous catégorie : 31/35 et 36/40

Je tien à préciser que je suis dans la première


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Vaut mieux, parce qu'aprés c'est fichu...
Tout commence à fout' le camp...


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Tout à fait, après tu plonges du côté obscure


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Aprés c'est la déchéance !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Moi même je suis dans la tranche 31-36 et je me sens trés différent de ceux qui sont dans la tranche supérieure.

Rien à voir.

Nous sommes encore des tendrons.


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs si on pouvait une sous catégorie : 31/35 et 36/40



J'ai déjà répondu à ta question il me semble...



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu contactes tout le monde par MP, tu me fais un rapport en trois exemplaires signé de benjamin, et après, on voit ce qu'on peut faire.



Mais si ça ne te convient pas, tu peux toujours ouvrir un nouveaux sujet, on est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même.


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Bien...

Allongez vous là...voilà.

Faut qu'on parle :

Commençons par votre petite enfance.........


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ...Faut pas avoir fait l' *ENA*  pour comprendre !! ...



A quand le thread " Le QI du capitaine ... " ?


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du *jour* de tes *x* ans au *jour* de tes *x + 10* ans...
> Faut pas avoir fait l'ENA pour comprendre !!
> 
> Mais bon, on sait tous que *40*, c'est un cap difficile à assumer.



du coup, Gribouille passe à la catégorie supérieure puisqu'il a aussi 30 ans... nananèreuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Quoi que ca ferait mal à l' amour propre de certains


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Si y a que là que ça fait mal, c'est pas terrible.


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> du coup, Gribouille passe à la catégorie supérieure puisqu'il a aussi 30 ans... nananèreuuuuuuuuuuuh



Faut savoir ce qu'il veut lui hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Un coup il a 27 ans, un autre 30 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous êtes trop coquettes les filles !!


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Ca dépend ou ils le placent leur amour propre


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> du coup, Gribouille passe à la catégorie supérieure puisqu'il a aussi 30 ans... nananèreuuuuuuuuuuuh


Et 'sieur Bateman, il en est où lui alors ?


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Vous trouvez pas une certaine ressemblance ??


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Non mais j' ai l' habitude de donner la fessée ...


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

Putain.... 40!


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Ecoutez ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon annif, ... et une tisanne avec çà ...

Bah dans trois ans je te rejoint.
En attendant te prends pas la tete et fait la fete !


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Putain.... 40!



40, et l'électricité est revenue, elle est pas belle la quarantaine ?!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Ça s'arrose !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2003)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille 
bateman 
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany     

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (1 Janvier 2004)

Salut Golf !!


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et 'sieur Bateman, il en est où lui alors ?




comme moi... mais en un peu plus chauve...


----------



## nato kino (1 Janvier 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille  
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
bateman
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> du coup, Gribouille passe à la catégorie supérieure puisqu'il a aussi 30 ans... nananèreuuuuuuuuuuuh











> *Octobre*
> macmarco : 01/10/1968
> macinside :04/10/1981
> anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
> ...





















_Quelle chochotte ce gribouille !!_


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

On remonte !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille  
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
bateman
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille  
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu
Mactiviste

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
bateman
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Bilbo (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille  
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu
Mactiviste

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
bateman
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
Bilbo
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille  
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu
Mactiviste

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
bateman
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
Bilbo
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf
camisol

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
Number One 
Deadlocker 
gromit 
toine 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
gjouvenat 
Glad 
iMax 
babelweb
Dark Templar
MaxRS
Dude
kasparov

*20/30 ans* 
gribouille  
Bengilli 
Cux221 
benjamin 
Crüniac 
bouillabaisse 
macinside 
Cypher 
Jean-Seb 
maousse 
Yama 
Manon qui dit non 
Yann-Bleiz
The Real Lucky Luke 
Gognol 
Philippe64 
Finn_Atlas 
Sebang 
WebOliver 
Blob 
Lupus Yonderboy 
Oizo 
prerima 
obi wan 
Kisco 
Xav' 
chagregel 
la Zabeille
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
philito
Nephou
ginette107
Foguenne
Nexka
Nemo44
iMax
Black Beru
Balooners
Deep
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Lumai

*30/40 ans* 
DocEvil 
Api
jeanba3000
STL 
nato kino 
baax 
Fred'oupsy
sylko 
Le Gritche 
ficelle 
Starbus 
rillettes 
rezba 
petit scarabée 
Little rock 
bebert 
GlobalCut 
bonpat 
Abba-Zaba 
Chrislm 
Krystof 
Ruban 
jpmiss  
sonnyboy 
Jean-iMarc
PetIrix
Toph
MackZeKnife
tomtom
Komac
tornade13
iBurger
Niconemo
macmarco
Roberto vendez
guytantakul
pommecroquee
Karl40
Mad'doc
semac
kokua
alèm
bateman
Alex666

*40/50 ans* 
anntraxh
Bilbo
jfr 
Franck Aguila
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Yip
ArtBlueFun
Sylko
Cmatrit
barbarella
Amok

*50/60 ans* 
TheBigLebowsky 
Luc G
DanMac
Lemmy
Golf
camisol

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille  
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz

*30/40 ans* 
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss  
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany





_hihi, j'ai encore fait un petit rangement... comme ça je m'y retrouve mieux_


----------



## Kak (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans* 
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille  
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz

*30/40 ans* 
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss  
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans * 
aricosec 
Dany




_Ah bah tiens, je m'y maintenant,vu que dans quelques mois, je passe à la case supérieure !!_


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _hihi, j'ai encore fait un petit rangement... comme ça je m'y retrouve mieux_



Toi peut-être, mais pour retrouver qui a été oublié quand il y a croisement de posts, c'est pas vraiment la bonne solution...


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

*- de 20 ans * 
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille  
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss  
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Nobody (7 Août 2005)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## al02 (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## jugnin (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Didjo (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi je voudrais applaudir ce post qui a eu presque (à 1 près) autant d'affiche que de réponses  Nan voila c'était pour...*

- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

*

- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
*La mouette*
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

*
- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans* 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof
La mouette 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans* 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans* 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky 

*+ de 60 ans* 
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

- de 20 ans 
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
Number One 
toine

20/30 ans 
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

30/40 ans
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

40/50 ans 
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

50/60 ans 
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
macarel 
TheBigLebowsky


+ de 60 ans 
al02
aricosec 
Dany[/quote]


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon..... alors maintenant vous éditez pour remettre les caractères gras à leur place !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon..... alors maintenant vous éditez pour remettre les caractères gras à leur place !!!!!!!!!!!!


:mouais: :mouais: Trop tard pour moi
D'ailleurs, pourquoi je ne suis plus  en ordre alphabethique hein?:mad
hého le Ponk, fait quelquechose:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2006)

Il me reste deux ans à vivre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste deux ans à vivre...



Mais non. Regarde-moi : 37 ans et je suis toujour là.


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

*20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

*30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fondug
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13

*40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

*50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 

*+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## Sloughi (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Mactiviste
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
Sloughi
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2006)

Tidjuuuuuuuu, Luc G, Thebigounet et Camisol love et pas une nana dans cette tranche des 50-60 ???

Attendez-moi les mecs, en 2008 j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive , YESSSSSSSS !  :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
iPantoufle
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
Sloughi
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle, tu peut me mettre avant  TheBigLebowski stp? Merci


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mais non. Regarde-moi : 37 ans et je suis toujour là.



Merci, j'ai de l'espoir alors.


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai de l'espoir alors.



Pff,ces jeunôts alors,


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
iPantoufle
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
Sloughi
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
Tirhum
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
222diablo222
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille 
iMax
iPantoufle
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
Sloughi
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
Tirhum
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec 
Dany


----------



## J_K (10 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
222diablo222
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille
iPantoufle
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo
J_K

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
Sloughi
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
Tirhum
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec


----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

*- de 20 ans *
222diablo222
babelweb
Dark Templar
Deadlocker 
Didjo
Dude
gjouvenat 
Glad 
gromit 
iMax 
iSimon 
Kamkil 
kasparov
MaxRS
mog
Number One 
toine

* 20/30 ans *
Balooners
Bengilli 
benjamin 
Black Beru
Blob 
bouillabaisse 
chagregel 
Charlub
Crüniac 
Cux221 
Cypher 
Deep
Finn_Atlas 
Foguenne
ginette107
Gognol 
gribouille
imimi
iPantoufle
Jean-Seb 
joyeuxbranleur
jugnin
kak
katarina
Kisco 
la Zabeille
Lumai
Lupus Yonderboy 
macinside 
Macthieu
Manon qui dit non 
maousse 
Nemo44
Nephou
Nexka
obi wan 
Oizo 
Philippe64 
philito
prerima 
Sebang 
The Real Lucky Luke 
WebOliver 
Xav' 
Yama 
Yann-Bleiz
Garulfo
J_K

* 30/40 ans*
Abba-Zaba 
alèm
Alex666
Api
baax 
bateman
bebert 
bonpat 
Chrislm 
DocEvil 
ficelle 
Fred'oupsy
GlobalCut 
guytantakul
iBurger
iDuck
jeanba3000
Jean-iMarc
jpmiss 
Karl40
kokua
Komac
Krystof 
Le Gritche 
Little rock 
MackZeKnife
macmarco
Mad'doc
nato kino 
Niconemo
PetIrix
petit scarabée 
pommecroquee
PonkHead
rezba 
rillettes 
Roberto vendez
Ruban 
semac
Sloughi
sonnyboy 
Starbus 
STL 
sylko 
Tirhum
tomtom
Toph
tornade13
*
40/50 ans *
Amok
anntraxh
ArtBlueFun
barbarella
Bilbo
Cmatrit
Franck Aguila
jfr 
macelene
Nobody 
Obiwan67 
Sylko
Yip

* 50/60 ans *
camisol
DanMac
Golf
Lemmy
Luc G
TheBigLebowsky
macarel 
*
+ de 60 ans *
al02
aricosec


----------

